# Delayed egg binding recovery



## *Echo (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, apologies for the long post ahead.

Just over a month ago that my poor budgie, 8 year old Nala, produced an egg for the first time ever and became egg bound. After 4 days at the emergency vet, she still hadn't laid, so I brought her home for the evening, where she strained and immediately prolapsed with the egg still inside. Rushed her back to the vet, who made an incision on the side of the prolapsed tissue and removed the egg. 

Since then, poor Nala just isn't thriving. She's had complete paralysis of her right leg since coming home the night the egg was removed. She is eating/drinking/pooping normally, preening and looks perfect other than her leg and some (under stable) depression.

I had her at the avian vet on Friday, and she prolapsed her cloaca out of nowhere while waiting to be examined. That's concerning because she's a month into recovery and should not be prolapsing this late. It was the first time she's prolapsed since the egg. The vet and I are both concerned it may be a tumour that, for whatever reason, did not show up on the initial x-ray. He is hesitant to put her under for another x-ray as she seems very unstable, so she's on Metacam for a week while we put together a plan. 

The Metacam helped instantly with her leg and she has almost full use of it now. The only time she favours it is if she's been playing rough with the other birds and tires herself out. She did prolapse slightly again today, but it went back in within a couple seconds on its own and it was, again, after doing some heavy flying in the aviary and climbing around, so I'm trying not to panic. She's obviously feeling so much better, she's super active and chatty, but I'm worried the cause for all this might be that she is not giving herself the time needed to heal? I originally had her in a quarantine cage, but she was flock calling to the rest of her friends, even though they were next to her in my aviary in my room, 24/7. She wouldn't eat, wouldn't sleep, just hung off the bars and called, so I moved her back. 

I guess my main question with this novel is what have been your experiences with egg binding healing and complications? We don't have a confirmed diagnosis of a tumour yet, but the improvement on the metacam has been significant and instant so I'm wondering if perhaps she's just having a really hard time healing? Her egg was huge and the journey to get it out was invasive, but there's so little information online about what to expect for recovery.

TL;DR : Budgie is struggling to recovery from egg binding a month ago, how long did it take your bird to do the same?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow, that is a stressful situation for both of you. I do not have any experience with egg binding so I cannot offer any advice but here is a link to something my vet wrote on the subject as well as other reproductive issues in which he addresses egg binding and prolapse issues https://nilesanimalhospital.com/files/2012/05/Complications-of-Egg-Laying-Activity.pdf


----------

